# Media Share



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello, just tried Media Share for the first time.. Is there a way to pick a particular folder, say, "Cabo 2014"? I get ALL or camera make.etc. Thanks, it looks interesting. Any info or hints welcome!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

MediaShare looks for files in your public share folder


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

How do I choose a certain folder?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

doo4usc said:


> How do I choose a certain folder?


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/share-files-using-the-public-folders


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

doo4usc said:


> Hello, just tried Media Share for the first time.. Is there a way to pick a particular folder, say, "Cabo 2014"? I get ALL or camera make.etc. Thanks, it looks interesting. Any info or hints welcome!


It usually is set for files / subfolders to share at the server. For example if you have a C:\Movies for your movies on the PC, go into the media server (something like TVersity) and allow C:\Movies.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

doo4usc said:


> How do I choose a certain folder?


That depends entirely on what Media Sharing tool you are using.

Media Share may work with _file_ sharing but what you want to do probably demands _media_ sharing and that's an entirely different (and more complex) configuration.


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm using Plex.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

My media share has disappeared from the Extras menu. I have no complaint since I've been using Plex also. Would be great if Directv offered us AirPlay and the android verion of AirPlay. It'd simplify a lot by not having to switch inputs. I never did find directv's media share very useful.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

itzme said:


> My media share has disappeared from the Extras menu. I have no complaint since I've been using Plex also. Would be great if Directv offered us AirPlay and the android verion of AirPlay. It'd simplify a lot by not having to switch inputs. I never did find directv's media share very useful.


DIRECTV® could try to offer Airplay (video) all they want, only if Apple made the public the API. Airplay video can ONLY be done via AppleTV


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

peds48 said:


> DIRECTV® could try to offer Airplay (video) all they want, only if Apple made the public the API. Airplay video can ONLY be done via AppleTV


Right, much like they got Pandora and YouTube, and other carriers got Netflix,etc-- all products negotiated with other major companies.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

itzme said:


> Right, much like they got Pandora and YouTube, and other carriers got Netflix,etc-- all products negotiated with other major companies.


Huh? Airplay video is not for "sale"


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

But you can find AirPlay in non-Apple products and devices like Denon, JBL, Kiplsch, Pioneer and Plex. There could be a mutual interest.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

itzme said:


> But you can find AirPlay in non-Apple products and devices like Denon, JBL, Kiplsch, Pioneer and Plex. There could be a mutual interest.


I guess you missed the VIDEO part. Airplay audio API is public, Airplay VIDEO API is not


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm just suggesting that the 2 companies might consider why it's not. And then consider if it might be mutually beneficial. Just like how the audio feature is being found in more and more devices. Also consider trends. Trends like Dish network offering Netflix, and the Apple store getting the Amazon Prime app. Proprietary notions are going away.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, it could happen, but I won't be surprised if it doesn't!

Since Apple TV is said to work with Windows, I'd go that route.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, it could happen,


If history can tells us something, is that AirPlay Video will remain an AppleTV Exclusive.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> If history can tells us something, is that AirPlay Video will remain an AppleTV Exclusive.


And what history would that be?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> And what history would that be?


Really?? "Android vs Apple"


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Really?? "Android vs Apple"


And what does that explain?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Open vs close


:rotfl: wow


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Open vs close
> 
> :rotfl: wow


I hate to break the news to you but that has absolutely nothing to do with license agreements between companies!

Would you call DirecTV an 'Open' system? No. Then how does Samsung and Sony do RVU. . .

more wow


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess you did not noticed my sarcasm. This stuff is so basic, that I don't waste my time explaining! Wow :eek2:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I guess you did not noticed my sarcasm. This stuff is so basic, that I don't waste my time explaining! Wow :eek2:


All I can say is it will be really nice when ATT takes over Directv.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I've always felt apple kept video to themselves to sell apple tvs so they could control content and sales via iTunes. Letting audio AirPlay out for everyone still keeps the content in their control.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

True dat. And of course DTV would fear we'd buy out movies on ITunes and watch them on the HRs. My point is I think those concerns are going to have to go away.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> All I can say is it will be really nice when ATT takes over Directv.


Not sure that would be a really good thing, specially for consumers...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I've always felt apple kept video to themselves to sell apple tvs so they could control content and sales via iTunes. Letting audio AirPlay out for everyone still keeps the content in their control.


Exactly!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Exactly!


So much for the closed theory . . . http://www.airmypc.com/ for the Windows users!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

So glad they have good copy editors:

"Everything is done Wirelessly. No wires are needed."


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

dennisj00 said:


> So much for the closed theory . . . http://www.airmypc.com/ for the Windows users!


Sorry, not the same thing. People have been able to write aiplay programs that allow them to send video to an AppleTV or Apple computer for a while.

What he is talking about is being able to send video from an iPhone or iPad to any device other than an AppleTV box. This has not been available on anything else as far as I know. For example, many AV recievers allow you to airplay music from your iPhone or iPad to them, but none of them can do video over airplay. I wish Apple would allow this, but so far it seems like they are unwilling. They want to keep that function of airplay locked down to the AppleTV.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

They want to keep it locked just like Microsoft wanted to make you buy Office to work on a .doc file (instead of WordPerfect, etc.) 15 yrs ago. It'll evolve.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Sorry, not the same thing.


Correct. But at least you and I know better. A Mac in no more open or close than a Windows Desktop, you can install whatever you want. Very different when it comes to Apple's babies. Of course you can jailbreak, but....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> So much for the closed theory . . . http://www.airmypc.com/ for the Windows users!


Been using this on my Macs way BEFORE Apple allow Airplay between Desktops and AppleTV. Of course now that I have my Mac 5K I don't needed any more. So nothing new there


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> Not sure that would be a really good thing, specially for consumers...


The merger is first and foremost for the benefit of the shareholders. If a few extra homes get access to broadband that wouldn't have had it without the considerable pile of sweetening promises offered to propel the merger through the regulatory gauntlet, they are the other class of possible beneficiaries.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> The merger is first and foremost for the benefit of the shareholders. If a few extra homes get access to broadband that wouldn't have had it without the considerable pile of sweetening promises offered to propel the merger through the regulatory gauntlet, they are the other class of *possible* beneficiaries.


Keyword "possible" I remember when ATT was lobbying to buy T-Mo, they promised they were not going to be any raises of their prices... Hmm, that turned out to be a lie



> It is no surprise that AT&T's promises of lower prices, better coverage, job growth and increased competition have no sound factual basis and are not supported by adequate data. Before AT&T's merger with Cingular in 2004, AT&T promised consumers lower prices and better service only to betray those promises after that merger was approved. Consumers got stuck with unexpected bills and phones without service.


http://www.consumerwatchdog.org/blog/att's-false-promises-fail-convince-regulators-merger-benefits


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> Keyword "possible"


I chose my wording carefully. I remember a laundry list of promises that Comcast made to gain favor in its merger with NBC Universal. CSN Philly at a reasonable price? Surely you jest.


----------

